# Bulk buying rodents



## Meseryroyals (11 mo ago)

Any of you guys buy bulk rodent ? If so who are youse using?

MM


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Ridgeway Frozen 
TSM Pet Supplies
Kiezebrink 

I use a mix of these 3 companies


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

TSM Pet Supplies


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

We use tsm pet supplies also


----------



## Meseryroyals (11 mo ago)

Thanks I’ll have a look at them all 👍🏼 Appreciate it


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm trying tsm for the first time.


----------



## Meseryroyals (11 mo ago)

Bombjack said:


> I'm trying tsm for the first time.


How are you getting on with them


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Meseryroyals said:


> How are you getting on with them


I'm ordering my first batch this thursday,i'll let you know.


----------



## Meseryroyals (11 mo ago)

Bombjack said:


> I'm ordering my first batch this thursday,i'll let you know.


Niceone 👍🏼


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

LiasisUK said:


> Ridgeway Frozen
> TSM Pet Supplies
> Kiezebrink
> 
> I use a mix of these 3 companies


Had a delivery from all 3 of these companies this week, all great quality just like always. 

I use multiple companies as different items cost different amounts from each of them so with some maths I can work out what is the best value. Also some things are OOS often or on special offer, TSM often do bulk special offers if they have surplus of a certain size.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> Had a delivery from all 3 of these companies this week, all great quality just like always.
> 
> I use multiple companies as different items cost different amounts from each of them so with some maths I can work out what is the best value. Also some things are OOS often or on special offer, TSM often do bulk special offers if they have surplus of a certain size.


But surely paying three delivery charges out way any savings made due to say rats being 2p cheaper from one supplier ?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Malc said:


> But surely paying three delivery charges out way any savings made due to say rats being 2p cheaper from one supplier ?


Funnily enough no, believe me I do the maths and include delivery charges in working it out. We buy in serious bulk so any saving is worth a bit of mental arithmetic, especially with current energy prices.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> Funnily enough no, believe me I do the maths and include delivery charges in working it out. We buy in serious bulk so any saving is worth a bit of mental arithmetic, especially with current energy prices.


 I guess it does depend on the quantity. I tend to purchase enough to last the collection of 14 snakes around three months. If your collection is large then it may well be that you qualify for free delivery as well. I've considered other companies as they might have one food item less than TSM, but then TSM would be cheaper on other lines. The one thing I like about TSM is that they advertise their telephone number so you can actually discuss your requirements with Simon or Tanya, or on the rare occasion the courier has not turned up let them know there is an issue. A lot of other companies (boss rat for example) seem to hide their contact info. For me it's the service that counts, and when you combine that with competitive pricing then I see no need to shop else where, so that's why I stick with TSM


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, sometimes I will order from just 1 company, this week was an odd one as TSM didn't have some of the rat sizes I needed, but had special bulk deals on mice. Yes the customer service from TSM is great. I have found Ridgeway to be good in that respect as well. Kiezebrink we use for a few other bits like diets for our exotic mammals so often have to order from them anyway, so will sometimes tag on some frozen. This week they were the only place that had 10kg boxes of chicks as there's a bit of a shortage of them at the moment, they also do very cheap rabbits compared to everywhere else.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a supplier for birds (especially quail chicks of varying sizes)?

Last year I started using Ridgeway Frozen.
I also top up from local pet shops.
Have heard various people recommend TSM, but not tried them.

At present, it seems it might be cheaper to buy viable quail eggs then frozen chicks?


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Meseryroyals said:


> Niceone 👍🏼


I ordered 50 medium mice 16-22grams for £24,£37.99 with postage and packaging.It said delivery date is 31st Thursday.I wanted to order more but since it's my first time i held back.What was a little off putting was the dated website and no paypal option if it wasn't for members on here vouching for them not sure if i would have ordered anything.

See what happens next week.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Swindinian said:


> Can anyone recommend a supplier for birds (especially quail chicks of varying sizes)?
> 
> Last year I started using Ridgeway Frozen.
> I also top up from local pet shops.
> ...


We get pretty much all frozen birds from Kiezebrink


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Bombjack said:


> I ordered 50 medium mice 16-22grams for £24,£37.99 with postage and packaging.It said delivery date is 31st Thursday.I wanted to order more but since it's my first time i held back.What was a little off putting was the dated website and no paypal option if it wasn't for members on here vouching for them not sure if i would have ordered anything.
> 
> See what happens next week.


Just received a text,saying parcel will be delivered between 11:07am -12:07pm and i do have options if i'm not going to be in.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Bombjack said:


> Just received a text,saying parcel will be delivered between 11:07am -12:07pm and i do have options if i'm not going to be in.


That sounds like a DPD text. Will you be in?


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> That sounds like a DPD text. Will you be in?


Yes it is,there's a link.Yes


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Bombjack said:


> Yes it is,there's a link.Yes


They are very good with their one hour slots.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Bombjack said:


> Just received a text,saying parcel will be delivered between 11:07am -12:07pm and i do have options if i'm not going to be in.


Arrived.Wow! well packaged,frozen solid and very good quality.Very happy! .I'm ordering from them again TSM Pet Supplies. Frozen and Live Reptile Food

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Bombjack said:


> Arrived.Wow! well packaged,frozen solid and very good quality.Very happy! .I'm ordering from them again TSM Pet Supplies. Frozen and Live Reptile Food
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation


Glad you are pleased with the order. I can't really compare packaging or quality with other suppliers as I've always used TSM as I've never had any reason to change. The mice, rats and quail have always been of high quality, the order has always arrived well packed and in the allotted window of time and both Simon and Tanya have always taken time out of their day to speak with me when I wanted specific weight sizes of certain food items etc.


----------

